# Cheapest wii and wii fit



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody know of any offers out there for wii + wii fit bundles. I did have one that never got used. sold it and as soon as i went the good lady said she was going to buy the wii fit. typical


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Ive just bought: 

Wii (used)
Wii Fit (new)
Wii play (new)
Nunchuck (new) 

plus 2 year cover for the lot for £250 from gamestation, cheaper than a new wii and covered for longer!


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

You can get a wii for £145 from John Lewis or Tesco Direct. Then a wii fit for £70 from most places.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Play.com

http://www.play.com/Games/Wii/4-/10...Product.html?ptsl=1&ob=Price&fb=1&source=9593


----------

